# Hard hitting sharp distorted synths.



## fustrun (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey guys!
I am currently composing some music for a Cyberpunk styled games and I am looking for some tutorials or maybe custom synth banks for distorted synths as can be heard from the example below



Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2020)

Id go for serum + saturation plugins like fab filter saturn. The presets in serum are decent but there are also a ton of addon packs focusing on this kind of harsh almost dubstep style. A compressor like xfer OTT is essential to get that fatness in the sound as well.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 29, 2020)

Greg said:


> Id go for serum + saturation plugins like fab filter saturn. The presets in serum are decent but there are also a ton of addon packs focusing on this kind of harsh almost dubstep style. A compressor like xfer OTT is essential to get that fatness in the sound as well.



Hmmmmm ....... sooo committed to Omni v2.6, BUT recently added SoundSpot Union and their several Expansions.
Wondering how close to Serum ( in OP's specific genres ) I can get ....


----------



## GFGS (Jan 29, 2020)

Fustrun,

Check this:



GetFilmGameMusic
Brian


----------



## davidson (Jan 29, 2020)

__





Nexus/Expansion | reFX


reFX - home of NEXUS virtual instrument




refx.com





Slap distressor or trash 2 on your inserts and you're away


----------



## fustrun (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks guys for all the feedback!


----------



## KEM (Feb 5, 2020)

Serum all the way!


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 5, 2020)

Serum or Omnisphere are awesome for this... Someone else mentioned Saturn, another great option is Trash 2...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 5, 2020)

davidson said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or a guitar amp program.


----------



## KEM (Feb 5, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Or a guitar amp program.



Also a cool option, I love messing around with BIAS FX on orchestral samples and synths


----------

